# Gary Glitter



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

I hope they hound him to the ends of the Earth :twisted:


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

He's been arrested - castration.... that might knock the wind out of his toupe!!!


----------



## paulatt (Oct 28, 2002)

'Do you want to be in my gang' was an appropriate song title then.....


----------



## KenTT (Feb 20, 2005)

Looks like he could possible face the death penalty


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

KenTT said:


> Looks like he could possible face the death penalty


Shame [smiley=behead.gif]


----------



## s3_lurker (May 6, 2002)

So the double-bill tour with Jacko is now off?


----------



## s3_lurker (May 6, 2002)

BAMTT said:


> KenTT said:
> 
> 
> > Looks like he could possible face the death penalty
> ...


He reportedly paid the 12-year-old girl "150,000 dong".


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

I thought for a moment that Vlastan was back   :lol: :lol:


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

BAMTT said:


> KenTT said:
> 
> 
> > Looks like he could possible face the death penalty
> ...


Its not his head that needs cutting off :x


----------



## foojeek (Nov 22, 2004)

Wouldn't surprise me if he claimed some kind of psychiatric disability which forced him to do it. Then sue the police for wrongful arrest and take his (state funded) case for infringement of human rights to the courts and demand compensation.

Ahh but no it wasn't in this country was it. silly me.. :wink:


----------



## L7 (Aug 27, 2004)

Just shoot the fuck in the head and end it now :x don't mess about with court etc.


----------



## r1 (Oct 31, 2002)

He's spent a long time travelling the world to abuse kids.

Shoot the CÃºnt.


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Apparently he claims he was teaching young girls English....... I'll bet he was :evil:


----------



## L7 (Aug 27, 2004)

NaughTTy said:


> Apparently he claims he was teaching young girls English....... I'll bet he was :evil:


Yeah I bet he wasn't teaching them English for "help this dirty old fucking pervert is abusing me and ruining my childhood" [smiley=toilet.gif] I couldn't find a smiley for "total cnut" so this will have to do.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

the police should be told to shoot him on sight :evil:


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

surly he should have a chance to put his case before been judge?

whats if he didnt do it? before anyones says anything i dont agree with underage sex or abuse in anyway, just saying maybe we should listen to what he has to say before hangin/shooting him.


----------



## upiker2005 (Apr 9, 2005)

I suspect the Forum do gooders will suggest turning the other self righteous cheek? :wink:


----------



## L7 (Aug 27, 2004)

Tosh, IIAC the reason he left the Uk was child abuse/porn charges then i think he ran away from South Africa or such like for the same reasons :?


----------



## ferrari-racing (Feb 6, 2005)

foojeek said:


> Wouldn't surprise me if he claimed some kind of psychiatric disability which forced him to do it. Then sue the police for wrongful arrest and take his (state funded) case for infringement of human rights to the courts and demand compensation.
> 
> Ahh but no it wasn't in this country was it. silly me.. :wink:


BRILLIANT COMMENT - AND SO TRUE OF THIS COUNTRY NOWADAYS. THE DO-GOODERS HAVE SPOILT IT FOR THE PROPER FOLKS. :evil:


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Thatâ€™s not the point; it could just be a scam to extract money from him due to his previous. Didnâ€™t that happen to MJ? Surly each allegation needs to be treated/judged on its own merits?

End of the day I donâ€™t like it, but Iâ€™d hate to think he was imprisoned/hung/shot or whatever IF he hadnâ€™t done it. I have nothing more to say on the subject.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Toshiba said:


> surly he should have a chance to put his case before been judge?
> 
> whats if he didnt do it? before anyones says anything i dont agree with underage sex or abuse in anyway, just saying maybe we should listen to what he has to say before hangin/shooting him.


he did it once and should have been shoot then so he could never do it again :evil:


----------



## L7 (Aug 27, 2004)

Fair point Tosh, but maybe they should shoot him for his crimes against music


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

L7 said:


> Fair point Tosh, but maybe they should shoot him for his crimes against music


 :lol: :lol:


----------



## jandrews (Feb 21, 2005)

surely if he has abused her there will be evidence backed up by DNA..

If that is there......he should DIE


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

I really liked Gary Glitter when I was 10, him and the Osmonds. 

I love you love, you love me too love, I love you love me, love. [smiley=vampire.gif]


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

jandrews said:


> surely if he has abused her there will be evidence backed up by DNA..
> 
> If that is there......he should DIE


Why will there be evidence backed up with DNA?

Whether he gets the death penalty or not is entirely up to the laws of the land where the crime was committed - that is fair enough - but how on earth could ANYONE suggest this guy could get a fair trial.

Most people on this thread already have the assumption that he's guilty. On what evidence? Have you been involved in the arrest in some way?


----------



## jandrews (Feb 21, 2005)

FAIR TRIAL!!!!.....ASSUMPTION HE IS GUILTY!!!!

DO YOU THINK HE IS INNOCENT????

If there is DNA evidence....that he has abused her...then he is GUILTY

NO ifs, buts, maybes....just GUILTY

And in Vietnam the penalty for this crime is DEATH...

He knew that when he went there, and even if he didn't, so what? Does he want pity.....

Fair trial, how can he have a fair trial?? A fair trial is for someone where their is some doubt. He was hounded out of Cambodia for his previous crimes. He was imprisoned for having massive amounts of child pornography on his computer. Its not even like he tried to hide it. He took the computer to be repaired in PC world for gods sake.

When he is gone, good riddance I say.


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

jandrews said:


> FAIR TRIAL!!!!.....ASSUMPTION HE IS GUILTY!!!!
> 
> DO YOU THINK HE IS INNOCENT????
> 
> ...


No, I don't THINK he is innocent. He currently IS innocent. Until proven otherwise. In this country, that's how the legal system works. To be honest, I'm not certain in Vietnam, but for the purposes of this discussion, I'm going by the British system.

Sorry if this offends.


----------



## donny (Sep 5, 2003)

Just heard that his wife is divorcing him,, he asked her why and she said it was because he was a pedaphile..he quickly replied saying 'thats a big word for a 10 year old'


----------



## mike_bailey (May 7, 2002)

donny said:


> Just heard that his wife is divorcing him,, he asked her why and she said it was because he was a pedaphile..he quickly replied saying 'thats a big word for a 10 year old'


Couldn't spell it though


----------



## DGW131 (Feb 20, 2005)

mike_bailey said:


> donny said:
> 
> 
> > Just heard that his wife is divorcing him,, he asked her why and she said it was because he was a pedaphile..he quickly replied saying 'thats a big word for a 10 year old'
> ...


If you are not being slated for your opinions :? then they pick on your spelling  and no doubt your grammar


----------



## John C (Jul 5, 2002)

.

There you go, a full stop, just in case one was missing from your keyboard.

:wink:


----------



## mike_bailey (May 7, 2002)

DGW131 said:


> mike_bailey said:
> 
> 
> > donny said:
> ...


I've never met your grammar.


----------



## kingcutter (Aug 1, 2003)

mike_bailey said:


> DGW131 said:
> 
> 
> > mike_bailey said:
> ...


And much to old for Gary Glitter.


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

*It's not so much this country does not have a death sentence policy, It's more this country does not have a life sentence policy :evil: *


----------



## DGW131 (Feb 20, 2005)

kingcutter said:


> mike_bailey said:
> 
> 
> > DGW131 said:
> ...


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## JayTT (Nov 30, 2005)

Apparently they are not putting up xmas decorations in Vietnam this year .........they are just going to hang Glitter instead


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

JayTT said:


> Apparently they are not putting up xmas decorations in Vietnam this year .........they are just going to hang Glitter instead


By his private parts I hope!!!!


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Could be 12 years in prison?

http://abcnews.go.com/Entertainment/wir ... id=1391066


----------

